# training birds



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get pidgeons or pheasants or something for dog training? THANKS


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is a great link.

http://www.mynaga.org/Members.asp#


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey thanks a lot i appreciate it


----------



## sdhunt (Oct 23, 2009)

I CAN GET YOU PIGEONS IF STILL INTERESTED GIVE ME A CALL 605-237-2398 OR 605-882-4576 THANKS RANDY


----------

